
Show HN: Afrostream Media Server – create MPEG-DASH videos without the headache - lbostral
https://github.com/Afrostream/afrostream-media-server
======
degenerate
I would like to see a demo/sample, with the proper vanilla HTML5 markup to use
the different streaming methods. Since I don't know anything about how DASH
works, a demo page telling me _which streaming type is being used currently_
would be really helpful so when I visit the demo with my different devices, I
can visually see what it's doing different each time.

~~~
lbostral
We will do that :)

------
blackdivine
Thank you for this. Will surely test this out at work tomorrow because I've
been trying to get a headache free dash or any smart streaming setup. So far
all open source options i tried have given me nothing but headaches.

~~~
lbostral
Don't hesitate to give us feedbacks

------
nacs
Does this only work with pre-recorded video or does it support live-streaming
(like Twitch too)?

~~~
lbostral
We tested on prerecorded vidéo now. We are working on live. Keep in mind it's
a early alpha version

~~~
nacs
Looking forward to it. Keep it up!

------
ArnoldP
Looking forward to trying this. There is certainly a gap in the market for
this.

